# Advice Needed! Touring North Spain



## 93438 (May 1, 2005)

I am looking for any info on campsites in northern spain i.e prices, facilities etc I am going to bilbao in late march and would appreciate any feedback. 8)


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi mate, welcome to MHF,  

Which route are you planning, a drive through France or a Crossing from Portsmouth direct?

There is a site at Noja (camping playa Joel) which is ideally situated between Santander and Bilbao about a hours drive from the ferry port.


Regards M&D


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

hi lowlife,
welcome to the site, hope you enjoy your trip, we're set to go to Bilbao [from Portsmouth] in May, so will be interested in any replies you get, altho we will probably be heading more or less straight into France rather than spending much time in Spain.

8)


----------



## 93438 (May 1, 2005)

Well the plan is to cross direct from portsmouth to santander / bilbao...and then drive around the coast into portugal, then back through mainland Spain. We are camping so any advice on anything that will be useful will be greatly appreciated! 

Many thanks for your help already!

Lowlife


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Try searching http://www.vayacamping.net/en/. If you are going round the coast, La Couruna and Santiago de Compostela are well worth visiting.

peedee


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Have altered your title a bit to include what help you want and will also move you into the touring section, no problem you posting here, but you may get more replys that way. :wink:


----------



## dusty (May 27, 2005)

Hi Lowlife,
I've just come back from the trip you seem to be going to take.We spent 6 weeks travelling round the Portuguese and Spanish coast. We drove down through France and camped on the coast at Gran Camping Zarautz near San Sebastian on 10th November (18 euros a night). Not bad with friendly Staff. We then moved to Camping Redondo at Comillas just west of Santander, again not bad at 15.70 Euros a night, both with electric. In between we visited the Guggenheim museum in Bilbao. The building is spectacular but the Art being very modern was not much to our taste. As somebody has already said Santiago de Compostela is worth a visit if you like history and cathedrals. If there is anything else I can help with please ask. 
regards


----------

